# Ewa Gawryluk @ Equus - Peter Schaffer (PL 1993)



## Ruffah (18 Jan. 2015)

*Ewa Gawryluk @ Equus - Peter Schaffer (PL 1993)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Ewa_Gawryluk_-_Equus-Peter_Shaffer-(PL1993)-RUFFAH.avi - 67.7 MiB
Duration : 2mn 57s
Res : 720 x 540 @ 25.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 2 932 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 256 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Ewa_Gawryluk_-_Equus-Peter_…avi (67,65 MB) - uploaded.net
or
DepositFiles


-​


----------

